# Original Carrier Comfort Zone



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Anybody got a link to the manual for the original Carrier Comfort Zone board? I thought I had one, but it is just the stat manual that I have. I mainly need to lookup Hardware Fault 44, but probably ought to have the whole manual for next time. Thanks!


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you looked here?

http://www.residential.carrier.com/apps/finddocs/form.jsp?b=c


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

wrenchman said:


> Have you looked here?
> 
> http://www.residential.carrier.com/apps/finddocs/form.jsp?b=c


:laughing: :thumbsup:

Yes, that was my first stop, and now I'm here. I can make a phonecall on Monday and get one faxed to me. I just thought someone might have a link to a private stash for over the weekend here.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you find that private stash...
don't bogart.


----------

